# [solved I suppose] strange NB Acer B115-M freeze under LXQT

## DeIM

I have Gentoo on Acer B115-M with actual BIOS 1.40 in legacy mode. I use LXQT and NB sometime freezes when playing Youtube (HTML5) or other (Flash) videos. Same in Firefox 48 and Vivaldi 1.2 with chrome-binary-plugins.

Is there a way to get what is wrong? I can't use SysRq when freeze (but when system is working I can).

I have similar NB - B116-M but everything is OK there.

Now I going to try to compare kernel configurations of both. But I don't know what to do further.

I tested memory and SMART of disk - both OK.

Thanks for any help.Last edited by DeIM on Tue Aug 16, 2016 12:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eccerr0r

Usually hard freezes are due to hardware problems.

What version of kernel, MESA-libs, and the Intel driver are you using?  Tried the latest kernel/xf86-video-intel driver?

----------

## DeIM

gentoo-sources-4.4.6

mesa-11.0.6 (classic dri3 egl gallium gbm llvm nptl opencl udev vaapi ABI_X86="64" VIDEO_CARDS="i965 intel")

x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.99.917-r2 (dri sna udev)

x11-libs/libva-intel-driver-1.6.2 (X drm)

Kernel now approaches the one on B116-M.

Also found this bug:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Intel (Troubleshooting -> html5/vaapi gpu hangs)

But after that kernel config change I tested it about 1 hour (playing Youtube playlist in Firefox) to hard freeze again.

----------

## DeIM

Tried SMPlayer with MPV in software mode and it is OK, in HW mode it freezes.

Now installed testing libva-1.7.1 and libva-intel-driver-1.7.1 and found something strange:

When I run intel_gpu_top and then just resizing openbox's window by mouse it freezes in short time.

Going to try latest testing 

xf86-video-intel-2.99.917_p20160803

----------

## DeIM

Seems to be overcome.

For the record:

CPU: Intel Celeron N2930

Tried newest mesa, xorg-server, intel gpu drivers, intel va drivers, kernel gentoo-sources 4.6.6-r1.

Nothing helped. Found >4.5 maybe solved this problem (https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=109051) but it doesn't seems.

Now tried this (originally from https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Intel_graphics but it links to the link above):

Add to kernel parameters:

```
i915.semaphores=1 intel_idle.max_cstate=2
```

The second I believe makes it   :Wink: 

Since everything seems to work on above testing ebuilds, I'll keep this state and when I run into some problems - other than hard freeze I'll try the same parameters on stable releases.

----------

## eccerr0r

Looks like power save is not working properly on the chip (or driver didn't take note of all issues of the chip)... oh well.

Guess it works, just eats more power when idle...

----------

